# My Brompton rear wheel has shifted. Help!



## Brixtonfixed (16 Oct 2007)

This is probably a rather obscure mechanical, so any advice gratefully received from resident folding experts.

I have a Brompton S6L (SRAM hub +2-speed derailleur jobbie) and noticed a squeaking noise on returning from a longish ride. Inspection revealed the rear tyre to be rubbing on the chainstay, as if the wheel had shifted in the dropouts. However (as I discovered on removing the wheel for the first time) this can't happen on Brommies, because the wheel is kept in a fixed position in the dropouts with 'tab washers'. 

There doesn't seem to be any evidence of bending in the frame or wheel either, so I'm at a loss as to what has caused the wheel to seemingly migrate sideways. Some hub-gear strangeness? Am I missing something dead obvious? I'm flummoxed. As I suspect my LBS may be - having recently moved up north I'm now miles from Brommie specialists.

Any ideas from folding devotees?


----------



## mickle (18 Oct 2007)

Oop north eh? Grim. Anywhere near York?

Three possibilities;

Bent or broken rear sub frame.

Spokes have loosened on one side of the wheel so the wheel has become 'undished', unlikely.

Cones and lock nuts have come loose on one side of the hub.


----------



## Brixtonfixed (18 Oct 2007)

Yep. Grim, but in a nice way. I'm in Beverley and the Brompton gets used from time to time to ride over the Wolds to Brough station and thereafter for London traffic duties.

Thank you for the tips, Mickle. I've dropped it in at the LBS who seemed less fazed than I anticipated and reckon it is possibility 2) or 3). I'd like to think it gets more hammer than the average Brompton -- this could be the issue, plus the fact that I'm pretty slack at looking after bikes.


----------



## Emu (19 Oct 2007)

try this group:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bromptontalk/
I made the mistake of joining this when I first got my Brompton - they're all a bit tekky though so I unsubscribed.


----------



## rob_mcp (26 Oct 2007)

A friend of mine does 12 miles a day on his brompton - and he isn't the most mechanically sympathetic person I know - his SRAM hub fell apart after a couple of years - but i think his dealer did the honorable thing. On his you could grab the rim and wave the wheel around - so it was pretty obvious!


----------

